# Usg sheet rock compounds



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi guys i like hearing yall opinions on mud today i wanna know which of these in your opionion is better as a second coat and even final as i like using all purpose for final as long as its not to hard to sand 
*trowel on?
*sands nicer?
*hiding power and body?
Lets hear is fellas


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Wouldn't use either one for anything but a final skim. Will sand super easy but not much strength to them. Have used both and prefer the light green.. don't tape with it though.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

We use Sheetrock Topping from time to time for finish coat. Not as good as Hamilton .


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Me likes Westpac black dot but what do I know?

http://westpacmaterials.com/finishi...ducts-joint-compounds/joint-compound-cartons/


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> Me likes Westpac black dot but what do I know?
> 
> http://westpacmaterials.com/finishi...ducts-joint-compounds/joint-compound-cartons/


U stick 2 ur cars Mr Willy's and chasing bikes!:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm still at a loss what the L/W Mud Is for! I think H/Os like It because It's easier to carry out to the car.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I couldnt care for lightweight midweight or heavy more of a thing of its a new product on our market and they are selling at as an all purpose (wouldnt use it for taping) just i know our all purpose if you leave for a week its hard to sand i like an all purpose (second coat and top) that works as a great block coat and a great top as well


----------



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

I use what ever they give me lol. Had a lady buy 5 bags of no sand durabond, did the whole house with that shyt... lmao.... my preference is full weught all purpose any brand. Its the workmanship that makea it easy to sand, not the hardness of the mud.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Krsw85 said:


> Its the workmanship that makea it easy to sand, not the hardness of the mud.



You make a good point there.:yes:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

moore said:


> I'm still at a loss what the L/W Mud Is for! I think H/Os like It because It's easier to carry out to the car.




Less shrink and faster drying. Usually


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

Yeah I like usg green top and red top to skim, used to only run green and goldbond black lid.

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------

